
Instacart: Making emails long enough that Gmail cuts off Unsubscribe - doctorpangloss
https://imgur.com/a/5A2fpY2
======
pensatoio
Why are you specifically calling out Instacart? I’d estimate that maybe a
third of all emails I decide to unsubscribe from do this. It’s a horrible
behavior, for sure.

------
orange_u_glad
I just looked at two different emails from Instacart and can see the
unsubscribe link.

~~~
orange_u_glad
Viewing from mobile if that would make a difference.

------
floatingatoll
How many emails do you have showing this issue?

